# Total Shop Dust Collector



## bigjoedo (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello,

My brother in law gave ma a "*Total Shop*, model TS-109" dust collector that he only used a few times. Does anyone know who makes this brand, or how many CFMs of vacuum it has ? Thanks


Joe


----------



## duggan07 (Nov 4, 2009)

bigjoedo said:


> Hello,
> 
> My brother in law gave ma a "*Total Shop*, model TS-109" dust collector that he only used a few times. Does anyone know who makes this brand, or how many CFMs of vacuum it has ? Thanks
> 
> ...


found your post from 2007 re: Total Shop dust collector. I have a TS-202 which I bought for $50 years ago and stashed away. Am now going to try to put it into service. Do you have any info about this manufacturer, parts, etc.? Did yours work out? Paul


----------

